# Seized Whizzer Engine Help?



## Vintage-Whizzer (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi, I have an H-model Whizzer motor, and it is froze.
I have removed the head, and side cover, and have soaked every part of the motor with penetrating oil, but it wont budge. I am not sure where to go from here. Does anybody have any suggestions? I would really appreciate it. Thank you!


----------



## bricycle (Jun 28, 2017)

"Grease method" assuming the valves are/will close tight, you can put on a crappy head (in case it blows off), thread a 3/8" pipe thread pipe into spark plug with porcelain removed, screw 3/8" pipe into end of grease gun, fill with grease and pump away. *Safety Warning:* head may burst, seeing that it is only aluminum.
Option 2: "Molasses method" (slow).
Take a bottle of regular molasses and stir into very warm water, insert engine, and stir every day for a couple of minutes. Rust should dissolve away if most oily film gone, leaving black but non corroded surfaces. May take a coupla months.
Option 3: ask a reputable Whizzer Mechanic on here if they will rebuild reasonably for you.


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Jun 28, 2017)

I saw the new notification and thought, I wonder if it is from bricycle? How cool!
Thank you so much, I will probably try the molasses technique. It may be slow, but I have 4 other motors to work on in the meantime. 
Thanks again, and take care.


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 28, 2017)

Heat with torch around the bearings then put oil in it. The bearing should expand and oil can get in to it... next heat around the cylinder it's self not too hot and  put oil in it while trying to rotate the crank by rocking it back and forth...not hard but consistent pressure. U don't want to screw up the crank just move it till it frees up.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 28, 2017)

Vintage-Whizzer said:


> I saw the new notification and thought, I wonder if it is from bricycle? How cool!
> Thank you so much, I will probably try the molasses technique. It may be slow, but I have 4 other motors to work on in the meantime.
> Thanks again, and take care.




I tried in on an outboard powerhead that was deep-sixed for years. All came apart. Might work faster if you were to keep a tropical fish tank heater on /in it...keep about a hundee degrees or so.


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Jun 28, 2017)

redline1968 said:


> Heat with torch around the bearings then put oil in it. The bearing should expand and oil can get in to it... next heat around the cylinder it's self not too hot and  put oil in it while trying to rotate the crank by rocking it back and forth...not hard but consistent pressure. U don't want to screw up the crank just move it till it frees up.



Thank you!


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Jun 29, 2017)

bricycle said:


> I tried in on an outboard powerhead that was deep-sixed for years. All came apart. Might work faster if you were to keep a tropical fish tank heater on /in it...keep about a hundee degrees or so.



I just bought some molasses, and will fill up the cylinder, as I think the rings are the problem. If that doesn't work, I will arrange a time with my friend to use his torch, and if that doesn't work, I will arrange a time to shoot it with a shotgun. lol just kidding! I think the molasses is going to work.


----------



## THE STIG (Jun 29, 2017)

Molasses,,, you making cookies??? tank of Diesel for a few days


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Jun 29, 2017)

THE STIG said:


> Molasses,,, you making cookies??? tank of Diesel for a few days



Molasses cookies do sound good! I am open to trying everything, and will keep the diesel in mind. Thank you!


----------

